# FNAR HB or FN SCAR 17



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

So when I get back stateside I intend to purchase a single rifle to go with my single handgun (which thus far I think is going to be a p220 elite)

I intend to go hunting with this rifle on occasion, but it's primary purpose will be an excellent long distance range weapon, that can be used in tactical situations should they ever arise. 

I've hard my hands on several scar's and I love them. the perfect military rifle, super easy to break down, highly accurate, two versions 5.56 or 7.62, amazing ergonomics, and great service life, with an over 30k round barrel life and 95k overall weapon life. it's also got that amazing ambidextrous charging handle, interchangable barrels and uses any ar-type mag

however it being THE special operations forces combat assault rifle it's highly popular amoung the masses and from what i've been able to find out so far is only released civilian side in short productions runs, making the price NEARLY absurd. this price and availability is the big con here.

which brings me to the FNAR Heavy barrel. I haven't had my hands on this one, but from all I've done so far it seems to be a good weapon, with it's only cons being that it is difficult and timely to disassemble, doesn't use any other mags than FN's, and the charging handle isn't ambidextrous. 

so, what I ask of anyone reading this is do you have any experience or knowledge on either of these and to please share that, OR do you have a suggestion of something similar that might meet my expectations and desires. 

keep in mind both of these shoot sub 1 moa groups at 100 yards, are chambered in NATO 7.62 (otherwise 7.62x51 or .308 win) the scar somes with an adjustable stock and cheek weld and the fnar comes with 3 of each; recoil pads, comb inserts and stock shims.


----------

